#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Como Instalar Unbound no Pfsense 2.2.6?

## ccbsumare

Pessoal estou com Pfsense 2.2.6 e não tem o Pacote Unbound para baixar e instalar via webconfiguration como fazwer para pode instalar?

Abraço

----------


## ccbsumare

alguém sabe como posso instalar o ubound no pfsense 2.2.5?

----------


## johnwso

Sumare nessa versão ele ja vem com Dns resolver e so vc configurar la por não tem p baixar

----------

